# Fantastic performance on long trip



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys, I just made a 36 hour trip from DC to Louisiana, here are my stats:

Time: 37:01 hours
Distance: 2444 miles
MPG: 37.9
MPH: 69.0

I was able to drive pretty much the whole time with cruise control enabled, some hilly segments of the drive in southern VA, but pretty much flat otherwise. :str8pimpi


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

nice! :thumbup:
how many miles on the car?


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

d geek said:


> nice! :thumbup:
> how many miles on the car?


I am at 5780 miles so far. Loving this car more every day!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

lsupoppa said:


> I am at 5780 miles so far. Loving this car more every day!


excellent! wait til it breaks in


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

My mileage over the life of the car is 32.2 MPG and 41.3 MPH. Most of my driving is stop and go in DC Metro traffic. The long trip to Louisiana raised my average from 27.4 MPG.


----------



## DC335i (Nov 2, 2006)

lsupoppa said:


> My mileage over the life of the car is 32.2 MPG and 41.3 MPH. Most of my driving is stop and go in DC Metro traffic. The long trip to Louisiana raised my average from 27.4 MPG.


Wow, you are doing much better than us - my wife does a 12 mi, 45 min., reverse commute from downtown DC to Rockville and she is averaging 23.7 during the week. That goes up on the weekends when we add some highway miles going to our marina. I haven't been doing manual calcuations, just relying on the computer, which I tend to reset every few weeks. I've also noticed that the computer on this car must hold a longer history than the on in our 07 335i. In that car, the milage would increase somewhat quickly after a short distance on the highway. I.e., if it started at 19 after a week of city driving, it would head to the high 20s after 15 or so miles on the highway. In this car, 40 miles on the highway adds only one or two mpg on the computer.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

:drive:
Nice Drive


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

DC335i said:


> Wow, you are doing much better than us - my wife does a 12 mi, 45 min., reverse commute from downtown DC to Rockville and she is averaging 23.7 during the week. That goes up on the weekends when we add some highway miles going to our marina. I haven't been doing manual calcuations, just relying on the computer, which I tend to reset every few weeks. I've also noticed that the computer on this car must hold a longer history than the on in our 07 335i. In that car, the milage would increase somewhat quickly after a short distance on the highway. I.e., if it started at 19 after a week of city driving, it would head to the high 20s after 15 or so miles on the highway. In this car, 40 miles on the highway adds only one or two mpg on the computer.


I try to avoid the I-270 commute out of Frederick as much as I can, so I think my alternate route(s) that involve more two lane back roads help my mileage numbers tremendously. I can keep off my brake and have fewer accelerations from complete stops.

I definitely don't drive timidly though, too much fun driving this car! I also had a '07 335i, don't miss it a bit.


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

Chrisdridley said:


> :drive:
> Nice Drive


Chris, I noticed what you have previously posted about none of the diesel pumps in the Tennessee are stating higher than 40 Cetane ratings. As soon as I got out of the DC Metro area, none of the diesel pumps I saw along the route to Louisiana stated anything over 40 (if they even stated that). I actually saw a pump labeled "Premium Diesel" and it had the standard minimum 40 Cetane sticker on it. :dunno:

Anyway, I didn't notice any mileage difference between using the higher Cetane rated diesel and the diesel I found for the 2,000+ miles of my trip. I'm just saying...


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

lsupoppa said:


> Chris, I noticed what you have previously posted about none of the diesel pumps in the Tennessee are stating higher than 40 Cetane ratings. As soon as I got out of the DC Metro area, none of the diesel pumps I saw along the route to Louisiana stated anything over 40 (if they even stated that). I actually saw a pump labeled "Premium Diesel" and it had the standard minimum 40 Cetane sticker on it. :dunno:
> 
> Anyway, I didn't notice any mileage difference between using the higher Cetane rated diesel and the diesel I found for the 2,000+ miles of my trip. I'm just saying...


Thanks for the info. I don't believe the law about the stickers having to be on the pumps has made it down to us yet.


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW! MPG is THAT good on the 335d?!?!?!

makes me want one more and more everyday....

The 335d will one day be my car..... Just cant afford it yet


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

lsupoppa said:


> Hi guys, I just made a 36 hour trip from DC to Louisiana, here are my stats:
> 
> Time: 37:01 hours
> Distance: 2444 miles
> ...


:thumbup:


----------

